# community organizer&staff...priceless



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

KARL ROVE: Obama Hasn't Been In Charge of Oil Spill Disaster
By Karl Rove

Published June 04, 2010
| FOXNews.com

Print Email Share Comments (0) Text Size 
As seen on Fox News Channel's "Happening Now" on June 4:

KARL ROVE, FOX NEWS CONTRIBUTOR/FORMER GEORGE W. BUSH SENIOR ADVISER

The president, as one of my former White House colleagues observed, has spent more time on the golf course since the oil spill occurred than he's spent on the Gulf coast.

The CBS News/NYTimes poll came out today. [It finds that] 38% approve, 45% disapprove of his handling of the spill. And 63% of the American people thought the president and his administration should be doing more to confront the oil spill.

They should have been ahead of it more than they have been. It has taken them too long to respond to critical requests from the state of Louisiana and from local officials on vital issues like building temporary islands to block the flow of oil into the wetlands and the marshes. [And] mobilizing resources two weeks ago when it was starting to approach the coast. The administration is moving slow.

Now they have outsourced the control of what actually is being done to contain the oil spill to BP. And let's acknowledge that that's what they've been doing. And frankly it may now work. The BP plan appears to be able to siphon off a significant amount of this oil perhaps buying some time until those relief wells have been drilled.

The administration had no plans for dealing with this, they've outsourced it to BP and that probably was legitimate. But let's not kid ourselves that the president was in control of this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lets put that into perspective for those who have not thought of this. The 38% that approve of his handling of the oil spill are so partisan they would drink a BS malt with a smile if Obama stirred it for them.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My take on the oil spill is Obama was....damned it you do damned if you don't.

If he acted swiftly and used goverment funds to attack this head on people would have complained about spending tax $$ to clean up big oils problems. Then now the back lash he is getting for not doing anything.

I think he should have acted quicker and not just pointed fingers. I am more pi$$ed off that he comes out and says that the US need to move more quickly to "green" solution. This congress and him will kill more US industry and with that kill our economy again.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

The anger of conservatives over Obama's handling of the gulf oil accident continues to point out the hypocrisy of conservatives. As a rule, conservatives want small government. I have read postings from conservatives on this board that the federal government's role should be limited to national defense. Some of you have even quoted Grover Norquist with his opinion that government should be small enough to drown in a bathtub. However, they then expect the federal government to respond with a fully trained and deployable EPA response team at a moment's notice to deal with a disaster like this one.

I raised the question on another topic. What do people really expect the White House to do? Do you want Obama to grab a wrench and slap on a snorkel? Seriously, to you think that EPA has as much expertise in stopping a leaking oil well in 5,000-foot water as BP does? Really? Do you want Obama to order a fleet of trucks full on paper towels and Dawn dishwashing detergent?

Again, which do you want, big government ready to react to any scenario, or do you want a small government offering only the most essential of services? You can't have it both ways.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

BigDaddy said:


> Do you want Obama to grab a wrench and slap on a snorkel?
> 
> quote]
> yep, a 200 lb wrench


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

with a short length of saftey chain on the 200lb wrench. oke:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

BigDaddy said:


> The anger of conservatives over Obama's handling of the gulf oil accident continues to point out the hypocrisy of conservatives. As a rule, conservatives want small government. I have read postings from conservatives on this board that the federal government's role should be limited to national defense. Some of you have even quoted Grover Norquist with his opinion that government should be small enough to drown in a bathtub. However, they then expect the federal government to respond with a fully trained and deployable EPA response team at a moment's notice to deal with a disaster like this one.
> 
> I raised the question on another topic. What do people really expect the White House to do? Do you want Obama to grab a wrench and slap on a snorkel? Seriously, to you think that EPA has as much expertise in stopping a leaking oil well in 5,000-foot water as BP does? Really? Do you want Obama to order a fleet of trucks full on paper towels and Dawn dishwashing detergent?
> 
> Again, which do you want, big government ready to react to any scenario, or do you want a small government offering only the most essential of services? You can't have it both ways.


I agree with you.

HOWEVER......

Comments like "we will keep the boot to the neck of BP" do NOTHING to help matters. Continually blaming BP over and over and over and over again does NOTHING to help. Geez, its BP's fault, go figure, I mean after all it was their rig, thank you captain obvious. Blaming an entire industry for this one incident doesn't help anything. (To be fair, the only reason we're having to utilize deepwater rigs is the Dems have FORCED us to using them making shallow water rigs off limits, even though they'd like us to think we're using them because there is no other choice.....BS!). Passing more blame off onto BP when GOVERNMENT protocols and plans set under Clinton weren't followed (or even capable of being followed) doesn't help.

Even you BigDaddy, with your kool-aid stained upper lip have to recognize this administrations has made little to no effort to work WITH, or even throw an encouraging word towards BP in solving this problem.

Hell, id love to hear someone from the administration at the very least say "hey, were gonna investigate this, but we hope and wish for a quick resolution to this problem from BP". No, we get, "we've got our boot to their throat" kind of crap.

This admin would LOVE it if this well spews all summer. Never waste a good disaster, right?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

BIg Daddy,
as I pointed out in the other topic, Obama and the feds have to approve work done in water. The Obama administration as of the other day at least had not authorized barrier islands and other containments thought up by people who actually work with oil and water every day. The EPA has no business handling this, instead of getting in the way they should be at a very supportive capacity at the most. The best thing Obama or any other politico should do is give the states, BP, the Navy, and the Coast Guard free reign to do whatever it takes.

I am not going to say that it would be any better if there was a republican in the white house. The problem with this and everything else is the federal government. Too big, too inefficient, and too slow.

I'd be careful what you wish for with Obama and the 200lb wrench. That puts Biden in charge and you know who second in command.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

it is pretty obvious obummer's planned response is to villify bp and not throw everything they have at this disaster....preventing Jindahl from building the sand berms off the La. coast was simply a political move to punish a repbulican govenor...obummer is just a talking head a-hole, i can't stand to hear him speak! :******: :******: :******:

while oil is spewing, he is being sucked off by paul mc cartney....what a prick! :bop:


----------

